# Monday Oct 26th at the Edge on KATHY II



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Monday looked like our best bet of getting out, so Capt. Terry of KATHY II assembled the crew of Ed, Skip, Billy Mac (maiden trip in many years), and me at Sherman Cove, and off we headed for the edge at daybreak.










Billy Mac starting his BS fish stories before even boarding!










Our faithful friend was there to wish us a good trip:










Had a good bunch of pinfish and hoped that was a good omen. Bumpy ride out with 1-3s at 20MPH.










Attempted to anchor at the edge. Was hard to hit our "spot" with current running one way, winds pushing this way, waves the other way....finally got a close enough anchor and began our hunt. 










Pulled in some big Blue Nose (Ed's favorite), Mingo, Lane Snapper, small Scamp.



















Skip started the "fire drill" with pulling in a nice Blackfin Tuna after getting it off the anchor rope and the Kings, Almaco Jack, and Bonito followed fast and furious. Everyone was involved with either hooking, rebaiting, gaffing, but no fouled lines or injuries, even with the rolling seas.



























































































Billy Mac saying "this fishing ain't sxxx!"










Welcome back friend still waiting:










Billy Mac with part of his "catch":










It was great to be out again on the GoM; good friends; cool ones; life is Great! :letsdrink

Our catch:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch Good pictures ED


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

You guy's can sure put fish in the... er... Bucket!!!!! :clap

Sure is a pleasure reading "use guy's" reports. :letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice BFTs..


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, I forgot the sunset picture:










I think those hills were just in my imagination(????). Of course, if you believe that, I've got a cocktail for ya







HAPPY HALLOWEEENIE!


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Old Guys Rule!!!!!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

good catch and great report :clap


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice haul...... and sunset!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.. i hope those were blackfin not bonita


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, most were Bonita but they are a hoot to catch and make excellent bait..........although sometimes their excess of blood draws a shark or two. Had a beautiful Hammerhead bothering us for a minute or two until he got something to eat and then left.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *ShurKetch (10/29/2009)*Unfortunately, most were Bonita but they are a hoot to catch and make excellent bait..........




Thats the very best dolphin bailing bait you can get!!!



Great job on the report as usual.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish and i enjoy reading your reports and see the pics. makes you feel like your part of the trip. thanks


----------

